# Univega Alpina SL-9



## basteyyy (25. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230284587830&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=013


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (7. September 2008)

Nettes Rad, aber viel zu teuer. Univega hat keinen besonderen Ruf und baut auch keine besonderen Räder. 

Bei diesem Baujahr gab es viel Probleme mit den Bremsen, Quitschen, Schleifen, usw.. und auch die Dämpferbefestigung am Oberrohr hat sich nach jeder Fahrt gelöst. Univega konnte das Problem ebenfalls nicht lösen.

Das Rad findet sicherlich einen Käufer, aber nicht zu diesem Preis, dafür gibt es schon ein Neurad, oder gebrauchte Räder mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung schon um die 500,- Euro und deren Image und Qualität stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

